# Tritype Most Like You and Tritype Least Like You



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Hmmm. Most like is something like 173 or 174, I'd guess. 583 at a stretch maybe?

Least like, 296 in some order.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

I relate more to 584 than my actual tritype for some reason (854).

The least....? Some combination of 1, 3, and 7.

7w6-1w2-3w2...?

I don't care for distractions, I'm definitely not optimistic, perfectionism is pointless, I'm really not one of those bleeding-heart/helping-others people-pleasers, and success seems like a vain or insecure response to shame.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kerik_S said:


> I relate more to 584 than my actual tritype for some reason (854).
> 
> The least....? Some combination of 1, 3, and 7.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of withdrawal involved here: 9, 5, 4.

The war between the intensity of Sx and the desire for security of Sp

Then there's the 8 and 6 trying to hold everything all together.

Sounds like a lot of fun. ;-)


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> There's a lot of withdrawal involved here: 9, 5, 4.
> 
> The war between the intensity of Sx and the desire for security of Sp
> 
> ...


If I flipped into my head (5w6) and became more outwardly and completely _carte blanche_ assertive (8w7)... that might present its own dilemmas. They 8w7-5w6-4w5 would have quite a bit to contend with, even moreso.

854 is double-withdrawn (+assertive), double-reactive (+competent), so there's a push and pull between intensity and withdrawal (and the withdrawal is strongly rooted in a desire to pull back and assess for competence, while the intensity is triggered by my inherent aggressive tendency). Sx/sp just exaggerates that push and pull even further.

BOUNDARIES. I'm CONSTANTLY AWARE OF BOUNDARIES!! >_<*

As Timeless once said, Eights just wish the world could live in complete "guilelessness" and drop the bullshit so boundaries would be easier to navigate.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Most: 548/584. 

Least: 216.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

christmas rose said:


> most: 548/584.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frriiiiiieeeeeeeennnndddddd


----------



## LightTree (Dec 19, 2015)

Most: 694

Least: 827 or 837 probably


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

741, though also relate to 714 and 514.
Least is probably 826 or 836.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am 8-4-7, pure chaos. I relate well to most non mainstream types as in how they are disaffected.

The type I least relate to is the 3-9-6 as it is mainstream and to my mind in exactly the mainstream enneatype cultural order of the United States and its mercantile image-based win-at all-costs culture.

I am super Sx and almost zero Sp.

----

But rather than type, what I have found to be true for me is that people who are dedicated to immaturity, a process I describe as turning away, or accepting unwise truths, OF ANY TYPE are the ones I do not get along with.

Within the Enneagram Institute's explanations of the types this corresponds to the levels of development. People who are pushing towards level 1 in their types, they are at least trying to be mature, I can deal with them, and their type does not matter.

But there are quite a few people around that are intentionally immoral or intentionally not pursuing maturity. Their light sabers are (at least currently) red. They are the enemy (for me).


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Most like me: Think 458 but not sure of the 8. Without the wings possibility of a 451, with wings 458. I think 451 makes me arrogant and want to dominate my opinion to others (and i WANT to express my opinions, i have that feeling. I'm very critic about so many things, more things that are successfull or things that doesn't work, people who aren't honest, corporations, especially newspapers that aren't accurate and telling lies or telling things that aren't true/right. Hate it.

A negative 451 or a 458 but i'm hesitating.. Going for a negative 451.

Least like me: difficult. 7 with probably a 3 or 2. I think 379, 378, 278, 279 aren't my type.

Probably 378 is least like me.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Most like me: 639, which is my tritype. It's so contradictory but also so versatile, nuanced, and truly connected to humanity and its evolution.

Least like me: 478. So dark, rampaging, and torrential. I know lovely 478 individuals but they're nothing like me.


----------



## taqwoman (Feb 5, 2016)

2, 6, 1

Relate more: 3, 5, 9

Relate less: 4, 7, 8

Admire: 3, 7, 8


----------



## janusz (Feb 5, 2016)

Your idea with the first and last tritype is about the same as my Enneagram structure (new Thread). My first is (sp/sx) 539, second 741 and last 628. In this way we have all the points on three distinct levels, which form a structure. :happy:


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

My tritype is either 972 or 973 (so/sx I think), not really sure of my heart-fix at this point (seems like 2 though). It's a nice tritype to have in my opinion, balanced in a lot of ways, but not so much in other ways because it's triple optimistic. For example, it seems like the most gullible tritype with 9 being 9 and referencing others, 7 being suggestible, and 2 people-pleasing. Needless to say, I relate to it the most.

The one I relate to the least... Probably combinations of 458 with the social instinct last. Too aggressive and intellectual for me. I don't know much about this type admittedly, but it's made up of the three types I relate to the least.


----------



## Kendrix (Feb 1, 2016)

Most: 548 sp/sx
Least: 263 probably, at least that's where I consistently get the lowest scores. Somehow I find the mindset of a sp/soc harder to imgine/relate to than my complete opposite tho. 

*looks at above poster* *blinks* what a coincidence. Even more coincidency is that you're the same tritype as my mom, though I don't think of us as all that opposite-y. Though she prefers positive thinking (self-awarely, tho) I wouldn't say that she's gullible, though I've heard her mention that she was a lil bit in her youth. I'd describe her as generous, fun, likeable and encouraging (though with some slight tendency of avoiding arguments) which seems about consistent with what I could find in terms of descriptions of 972s. I don't know what you are like, and there's always the factor of health level, but she would totally love your avatar.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

@Kendrix

Hahaha, that's an amazing coincidence. All the things you described her as fit with me pretty well! And thanks for the avatar compliment, Impressionism is amazing! Are you saying she'd like it because she likes Impressionism or does it just seem like her style? Either way, that's funny!

I'm interested in how your tritype works, though! Have time to explain?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

*Most like me: 485* There are three things that I seek: attention, revenge, and the goddamn truth!

*Least like me: 612* How would such a person not die of boredom anyways?


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

-Most Like Me: (1) 5-1-4 (2) 5-4-1 (3) 1-5-4.

-Least Like Me: 378-278-(Any similar types).


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Repost.
6-9-3: Most like me
5-1-4: Least like me


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

BroNerd said:


> Repost.
> 6-9-3: Most like me
> 5-1-4: Least like me


:shocked:


----------



## janusz (Feb 5, 2016)

BroNerd said:


> Repost.
> 6-9-3: Most like me
> 5-1-4: Least like me


Just one clue more: our topics are similar but not identical. My last Tritype is 628 because that´s the sequential order but it is not the Tritype, which matches me least. The “anti-Janusz” Tritype would be rather 826 because this would be – theoretically – the most remote structure. So it depends if you want to look practically or theoretically.


----------



## Viridia (Nov 29, 2015)

Most me is 469; least me is maybe 873


----------



## janusz (Feb 5, 2016)

Viridia said:


> Most me is 469; least me is maybe 873


If you type yourself correctly, your three Tritypes would be 469, second 251, last 378 (so that someone with 873 is most different from you); which confirms your 5 wing, because 3 is further away. Do you sometimes feel 251 modulating your usual functioning?


----------



## Viridia (Nov 29, 2015)

I guess my problem is that I feel like 2 and 3 modulate how I function about the same, but in the context of my reading about tritypes type 2 seems to resonate with me slightly more, or at least 378 does slightly less than anything else.


----------



## janusz (Feb 5, 2016)

If you read the suggestions for the Tritypes (which are sometimes very useful) I would apply them to the main one and just a little (if at all) to the following – leaving the last one completely out. So the depictions are designed for the main Tritype and if you wish to decipher your complete structure you must inquire inside (meditation etc.). But it´s not difficult if you really have the wish to find out.
A great help is to incorporate the instincts distribution because they permeate all 9 points. So you can, for example, compare 2 and 3 with each other by scrutiny of the specific subtypes.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

712 or 713 are most likely to be my tritype.I do not feel any tritype to be least likely,because it would create a massive fuss in my mind!


----------



## taqwoman (Feb 5, 2016)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> *Most like me: 485* There are three things that I seek: attention, revenge, and the goddamn truth!
> 
> *Least like me: 612* How would such a person not die of boredom anyways?


Aww how?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

taqwoman said:


> Aww how?


Because reality.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Tritype I relate least to... probably 8w7-3w2-5w4

One I relate to most, 6w7-4w5-9w1? Maybe 6w7-4w5-1w9?


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Artorias said:


> :shocked:


Twist of the century


----------



## Artorias (Oct 12, 2015)

BroNerd said:


> Twist of the century


Hahahahaha


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

most: all 1x7s, 478, all x58s, 
least: all _68s, 146, 126, 459, 279


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Most: 461, 458, 459, 468, 469, 479, 471, 451, 258, 259

Least: 271, 261, 268, 278, 368, 378, All 72's, All 21's, All 73's


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm going to use this thread for a bit of on-topic venting. The tritype I _really _do not like and just don't do well with is 368. 

It's not so much that I dislike them as people, get into conflict with them, or don't think highly of them as they tend to be very energetic, capable, and usually effective people. The types of tasks I tend to be good at oddly enough coincide with what they do frequently, so I have over the years had to work with them often. 

What I don't do well with is the indiscriminate high energy. I tend to be a very deliberate, methodical person who needs time to absorb a situation completely before reacting to it. As a Gut type my first instinct is always to act, but act in a way that establishes some kind of order or structure to a problem before deciding on a best solution. 368's don't deliberate in this way. Their energizer bunny kind of energy pushes them to jump right into things, asking questions, demanding answers, challenging assumptions, and trying to deliver immediately often seemingly without a lot of thought put into what they're doing aside from what they are skeptical over. There's little discrimination as to what requires high energy and what does not, because they do not observe before jumping. 

The dynamic that tends to take place is the 368 moving at warp speed through things they see as challenging, and me working one thing at a time. This creates an issue when I have interpreted _everything _in great detail at the expense of time, and the 368 has interpreted _only the things they are skeptical about _in great detail at the expense of overlooking things they blew past and made quick assumptions upon. The conflict is, they think they have found this huge loophole and react heavily to it, where to me they simply have not done their due research and in fact are likely proven wrong with the right information. 

I think, from a 1 POV they don't put diligence into fact checking and have no sense of order or methodology; from a 5 perspective, they eat up a lot of my energy (which I may not have more of) and demand more information than I may be able to give; from a 2 perspective, I can't determine what I could do to truly help them in a valuable way because what they need appears to change every 5 minutes.

And again, I do respect this type. I just tend to not be at my best working with them.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Most: 594.

Least: 278, or some variant thereof.


----------



## Firelioness (Feb 16, 2016)

I relate most to 4-6-9.

I'm not sure what I relate to the least. It's hard to pick the least relevant heart fix given that I have a 3 wing and 4 has a line to two. But the rest probably has an 8 and a 5 in it. I really don't relate to 8 at all. It's probably the type least like me. I relate somewhat to both 5 and 7, but 5 a bit less. I think.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

Most: 458
Least: 136
Kinda: 279
The 279 is really useful as the second tritype in my tritritype, because it counterbalances the dark 458.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Any tritype in my area, which is 3-4, 9-1 and 6, that means 369, 136, 469 and 146.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Tritype _least_ like me... 8/1, 6, 4.

Tritype _most _like me... ?


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

Tritype most like me: 714 or 784, at least I'm sure of being 7 core and 4 fixed and I can't relate to 794

Least like me: anything that has 2, 6 or 9 lol


----------

